# Old cedar fence pickets= a kayak



## awoodman (Dec 15, 2010)

Building a 12' striper modeled after an old town kayak. Here is the lumber pile most would throw into the burn pile, which I thought about.
The scaled drawing I traced off the computer monitor and divided into 12'' increments to come up with the forms.
Riped the planks into 1'' wide pcs. then into 1/4'' thick strips.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

This looks neat, keep the pictures coming. :thumbsup:






.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Recycling = A++

Looks great so far. Keep us updated.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*What's this gizmo?*

A straight line rip feed? Who makes it? Very cool looking.
Any info would be appreciated! :thumbsup: bill

If it is a feeder, what's your opinion on feeders? Push from the ahead of the blade or pull out behind the blade?


----------



## russjohnson (Dec 11, 2010)

Great work. I look forward to seeing more on this. Great use of resources.


----------



## awoodman (Dec 15, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> A straight line rip feed? Who makes it? Very cool looking.
> Any info would be appreciated! :thumbsup: bill
> 
> If it is a feeder, what's your opinion on feeders? Push from the ahead of the blade or pull out behind the blade?


 
It is an old delta unifeeder. No straight lining. I just made the fist rip a little over 1'' and then spin it and rip off the weathered edge to one inch. Then flip it on edge and do the same to get 1/4'' pcs. Have a ton of cedar saw dust...The cat loves it as a litter box under the saw....


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm in on this one too. Looks like it'll be a fun ride. 




.


----------



## awoodman (Dec 15, 2010)

I transfered the frame lines to pcs. of 1/4'' ply. bandsawed them out sanded them on the edge sander and traced them onto 3/4 ply. and made the frames.

Great care must be taken when laying the first strip. I used the level to check the measurement between the strip and the level, making both sides the same. I find a 1/16'' off can cause a slight dip which can be seen when I site down the length of the strip.


----------



## awoodman (Dec 15, 2010)

More build pics. The 1'' wide strips proved to be a real challenge. Wasn't concerned with any color pattern etc. just getting usable sticks was the objective. It is just a fishing boat anyway...


----------



## awoodman (Dec 15, 2010)

Glassed the outside of the hull.


----------



## awoodman (Dec 15, 2010)

Sanding the inside in prepair for glass..


----------



## awoodman (Dec 15, 2010)

Working on the deck. Cardboard layout.


----------



## awoodman (Dec 15, 2010)

Stripping the deck. And sanding through the drum sander...


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Looks great! Thanks for the progress pics.


----------



## awoodman (Dec 15, 2010)

The seat, and the weight of the hull without the deck so far is 25lbs.

The deck is not glassed yet but have tried the yak on the water...works great...have to wait till after the new year for any updates..


----------



## CoryR (Dec 18, 2010)

Only one word on this from me.

Amazing


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yup!*

Nice workmanship, and design. Well thought out...not your first one...I'll betcha! :thumbsup: bill
OMT Great use of wood that was destined for the burn pile. Who woulda thought???


----------



## russjohnson (Dec 11, 2010)

Awesome work.


----------



## wwinsauer (Dec 7, 2010)

Beautiful! Beautiful! Work!

I've always wanted to build a boat!

I'll have to wait till the summer after we have moved to Oregon.

Thanks for the inspiration! Will have to ask for some advice down the road.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

When I saw the first picture I thought "man he's not going to try and use that pile of junk for anything is he?". Wow, was I wrong. Nice boat. How wide and long is it?
I was surprised to see that you don't have any ribs (I think that's the term) in your boat. I'm considering (it's on my long list of projects) building a duck boat out of 1/4" plywood (and glassing), and all the plans I've seen have at least a couple of ribs. Not yours?
Also, are you putting a keel (at least 1" high) down the bottom?

Edit: I just reread your original post and I say it was 12' long. About 36" wide"


----------



## skarpz (Mar 18, 2010)

Very Cool, I have a ton of pickets laying in my yard also. But, I dont think I will be up to that task for quite some time.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Thats a very fancy seat, looks real comfortable compared to the ply box I used to sit on.
johnep


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Very Nice !!!*



awoodman said:


> The seat, and the weight of the hull without the deck so far is 25lbs.
> 
> The deck is not glassed yet but have tried the yak on the water...works great...have to wait till after the new year for any updates..


VERY VERY NICE WORK !!!!!!!!!

Not being in the boat building business as of yet anyway, is glassing a term for fiberglass?


----------



## RLFX (Feb 2, 2010)

Unreal GREAT JOB !!


----------



## iceberg (Nov 20, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

awoodman said:


> The deck is not glassed yet but have tried the yak on the water...works great...have to wait till after the new year for any updates..



ahem... it's the new year and I'm excited to see where you are with the decking on this beauty! Any updates?


----------



## awoodman (Dec 15, 2010)

Well I glassed the underside of the deck pannels...
But started another kayak that is 16' long 27'' wide out of more of the left over fence...


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

djg said:


> When I saw the first picture I thought "man he's not going to try and use that pile of junk for anything is he?".



:laughing: Me too! 

Takes Reduce Reuse Recycle to a whole new level.... wow


----------



## Microtus (Jun 22, 2010)

You've had the first one out on the water already, how stable was it? 

I'd love a boat but money wise It's a no go unless I was to sell my Jeep...nope. You have inspired an alternative to my float tube:boat:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Microtus said:


> I'd love a boat but money wise It's a no go unless I was to sell my Jeep...


You got to have the jeep to haul the canoe to the water. I suggest placing an ad in local papers:

_"I remove old cedar fences free of charge." _


:icon_smile:



.


----------



## awoodman (Dec 15, 2010)

More progress pic.
foam blocks wedged in-place and 4 foot decks on each end ...


----------



## awoodman (Dec 15, 2010)

OK... done for the most part.... It weighs 40lbs. has an adjustable console in the center for fishing tackle and also the foot pegs, the bottom was coated with an epoxy-graphite mix...


----------



## awoodman (Dec 15, 2010)

I will have to go back to the 12footer and finish it next...


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Fine looking boats there. Hopefully I'l have some more progress pics on my "re-decking" of my kayak soon. Inspiring to see such fine craft built from recycled fences too. Very well done.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

'You got to have the jeep to haul the canoe to the water. I suggest placing an ad in local papers:'
When we had a 17' kayak in the late 40s and 50s, my Dad made a simple collapsible trailer out of pram wheels and alloy tube and we would attach the kayak nose to the seat post on our bikes (think we had some kind of clamp).
Pedal power was the motive force. No cars in those days.
johnep


----------



## beerdog (Mar 13, 2009)

I normally throw out these old fence boards. Fantastic!


----------



## trident98 (Mar 7, 2009)

I couldn't help but notice the double barrel wood stove in the background. I made one yrs ago with a 55 gal and a 30 gal on top. Man o man would that thing heat up my shop. Nice boats also. A kayak is on my list of to do's. Like the seat. any info on where to purchase?


----------



## awoodman (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks...info on the seat..




http://store.oldtowncanoe.com/products/318930/Active_Comfort_System_%28ACS%29


----------



## awoodman (Dec 15, 2010)

Well back on the 12 footer to finish it up..
I glassed the back side and epoxied the deck inplace...
Routed the deck off flush with the sides then applied 2 pcs of ceder for rub rail that were 1''x1/4''...then spent an hour and a half sanding...


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I notice you have a lot of "shorts" in the deck. Did you scarf those joints or butt joint them or what? I'm finding my fore and aft deck don't like a continuous strip (significantly different radii) and as a result I'm not getting the nice long clean line I was hoping for my outboard strips. I'm still trying to figure that out, though.


----------



## awoodman (Dec 15, 2010)

I just 45'd the ends of each but joint..
The deck with wet epoxy.. will sand it later and spray coats of spar varnish..


----------



## no1hustler (Nov 17, 2010)

Man, that looks awesome! I'm jealous of your talent!


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

no1hustler said:


> Man, that looks awesome! I'm jealous of your talent!


 Ditto! I love that 12 footer. It'd be a great fishing boat on some of the little lakes I fish on. And I can't believe your boats don't need internal ribs like some of the duck boats I've seen being built.


----------

